# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  Application Bar (Desktop Toolbar like the windows taskbar)

## thatsasif

*Features*

Dock (To any corner of the Screen)Drag and DockDock on ClickAuto HideAlways on top

The ApplicationBar class file is a VB.Net class, that lets your form to behave like a Desktop Toolbar (i.e. to dock on the edges of the screen like the Windows Taskbar).

*USAGE*
Just check the demo project provided.

----------


## akhileshbc

Cool... :Thumb:

----------


## Emcrank

SCreenshot please

----------


## thatsasif

> SCreenshot please


Why you want Screenshot... It behaves like Windows Taskbar.

----------


## Arve K.

Why can't he have a screenshot if he ask? He even said 'please'  :Smilie: . And we allready know how it behaves, because you explained that in your first post. 

_Besides, my opinion is that all code examples in the codebank should have a screenshot attached if they have a user interface..._


Edit:
Sorry, I don't think I read your first post well enough. This is basicly just a class that let your form mimic the behaviour of the taskbar, right? So if that is the case, then I guess no screenshot is needed because it could just as well be an empty form!?  :Smilie:

----------


## polecat

Absolutley cool love it ! Sent you a PM thatsasif

----------


## vaffanculo

voglio nella versione in c# è possibile? Grazie

----------


## akhileshbc

> voglio nella versione in c# è possibile? Grazie


Try this online converter to convert VB code to C#: http://converter.telerik.com/

 :wave:

----------


## WeDaLi

How can I stretch this appbar over 2 screens ?
I've found how to stretch it, but then it doesn't behave as a taskbar on the secondary monitoring.
Can anyone help me out, please ?

----------


## violencejack77

Thank you for the appbar, I have have a question anyway. I try to execute it 3 times and make the bar dock on bottom, as I put 2 bars dock on bottom they start to overlap each others till they squeeze my desktop up, it happen even on the dock right. Seems the problem is on the OnABNPosChanged() function that continue to being called in loop even on the bottom bars too and make them switch up each others. How to stop the bars then ? Thank you for the help.

----------


## DavX

to solve, cancel (or remark) UpdateBar() function on OnABNPosChanged()  :Wink:

----------


## black_King

hi.

i use this module in vb.net 2013 , like this:



```
Private Sub Form1_Load(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load
        appBar = New ApplicationBar()
       appBar.Edge = ApplicationBar.ABEdge.abeRight
        appBar.Extends(Me)  


    End Sub
```

 but not work!!!

----------

